# Redneck Wine Glasses



## Harry (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is a couple Wine glasses i made for thee fun of it.The stems are made of cedar that i had cut from our tree about 2 yeary ago.


Harry


----------



## kaluba (Jan 2, 2008)

dem der are real fancy. bet yad pay a purty penny fer um*Edited by: kaluba *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

Them look more suited for sipping some "shine"


----------



## ms.spain (Jan 4, 2008)

BEE-YOU-TEE ful! I really do love them! Looks like something right up my alley!


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 4, 2008)

isnt shine just wine made from corn with an extra step


----------



## Dean (Jan 4, 2008)

Usually it's made from corn, but it is closer to beer than wine. Corn has a lot of starch that can be turned to sugar, so the beer mashing and sparging is required with corn. Distillation occurs after fermentation.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 4, 2008)

I love em Harry! Got a few friends who would love them too. Are they for sale yet?


----------



## pkcook (Jan 5, 2008)

I love them! Do you turn your own stuff?


----------



## Harry (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi PKcook





Yes I turn my own stafs, I was in my shop the other day and saw the jars sitting on a shelf (thats when the litebulb went on)so i made the stems and apoxied them to the jars.





Harry


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Boy dem shur are nice!
I would really look cool with one of them in my hands while lounging in the pool ....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2008)

Lloyd I hope that isn't you in there recently. It might be a tad cool! It would look even more cool with one in each hand while swimming there- although maybe one in each hand and one of them beer sipping cap contraptions.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## peterCooper (Feb 3, 2008)

Now that! Is scary


----------

